

Fedora 18 introduces online disk snapshots - rbanffy
http://virtualization.info/en/news/2012/08/fedora-18-introduces-online-disk-snapshots.html

======
samuel1604
hopefully this would get implemented in Cloud platforms like OpenStack.

